# How to find that (stance) sweet spot?



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

if it helps, i jumped up and down a few times and randomly measured and took the average.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

different ways I measure stance widths when I set up boards for friends wanting to learn how to snowboard: 

-jump as high as possible pulling both knees to your chest without looking at the floor, as soon as you land, measure the length between both feet.

-sit on a chair with your knees bent 90° and feet flat on the floor, measure the top of the knees down to the floor, average that from the width of your shoulders and you've got your 'comfort range' where the knees are almost square and stable, yet close to shoulder width.



adjust the width by trial and error with these two methods as 'starting point'


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Dick around with until it works. Whats funny is that your angles can change when you change width. At 21" I was at 18/-15. I moved out to 22" and 15/-15 works best.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

john doe said:


> Dick around with until it works. Whats funny is that your angles can change when you change width. At 21" I was at 18/-15. I moved out to 22" and 15/-15 works best.


That's pretty odd actually. In the anatomical sense anyway.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You want weirder? My friend was at 22" at 0/0. He went to about 23 1/2" and now rides at 12/-12. How your ankles, kness, and hips flex will change with the width from foot to foot.


----------



## kobemtl (Jan 19, 2010)

seems nobody answer the question "do wider stances mess up spin rotations?" 

also I'd like to know in the reasonable range, is it true

wider stance -> more control and more stable landing 

narrower stance -> easier and higher pop and spin

thanks.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

earl_je said:


> different ways I measure stance widths when I set up boards for friends wanting to learn how to snowboard:
> 
> -jump as high as possible pulling both knees to your chest without looking at the floor, as soon as you land, measure the length between both feet.
> 
> ...



Great advice Earl


----------

